# Re: Poison ivy question



## firefighterjake (Dec 24, 2013)

Can it come back months later . . . or more to the point, does a bad outbreak of it do something to your skin? Maybe it's coincidental, but in the last week it's been itching in the same spot on my leg where I had a bad case of it.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 24, 2013)

I have had completely random occurrences as well. But to answer your question, I have no idea. I do know it can stay on clothing for long periods of time and you could have gotten it again that way.


----------



## mustash29 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've never heard of it coming back in the same place months after the initial rash broke out & never heard of it causing "ghost" itching either.

Did you handle or burn some contaminated wood and then scratch / rub that spot on your leg?  The oils can last for a VERY long time, then you come into contact with it and re-infect yourself.

Years ago I got about 2 cord of red oak from a co-worker who had trees dropped in his yard.  I rented the splitter, we loaded it up, I brought it home & stacked, wound up with the itch.  1.5 years later I was burning that stuff, and got the itch of death in the dead of winter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 24, 2013)

All clothing has been washed many, many times . . . and I do not believe any poison ivy was on any wood I have handled. Perhaps that spot was just dry and my itching has just aggravated things.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 24, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> All clothing has been washed many, many times . . . and I do not believe any poison ivy was on any wood I have handled. Perhaps that spot was just dry and my itching has just aggravated things.




Jake,  if it blisters up go see the doc..  It may be shingles and not PO.


----------



## richg (Dec 24, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Jake,  if it blisters up go see the doc..  It may be shingles and not PO.



X2 on that, and good catch. Look for streaks of red blisters, and you may experience a strange burning sensation where there are no blisters, almost likes sunburn. Shingles typically show up in people over 55, but I had them at 39. The key is early detection as a doctor can start you on Valtrex and arrest the outbreak before it spreads and/or causes long term problems. If you had chicken pox, you harbor the virus that causes shingles. An outbreak of shingles is caused but the virus migrating up nerve roots. Some people suffer permanent side effects from shingles. Mine were minor and I didn't miss a day of work or beer, but his is the exception and not the norm.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep and keep your hands away from your face, as it can spread.  my wife just went through a real bad case.  Ask for the generic prescription.  The Valtrex was over $200


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 24, 2013)

My experience with poison Ivy is yes it does come back sometimes for several years. The secondary reactions are far less then the original but I would notice the bumps on my skin for a couple of years. I have pretty strong reactions to it initially and usually end up on steroids, but never treat the secondary returns


----------



## Corey (Dec 25, 2013)

I believe most of the FAQs say you can only get poison ivy from a reaction with the oil.  It doesn't have much way to spontaneously 'come back'.  Though they also say the oil can last on tools, shoes, wood and other surfaces almost indefinitely.  I know in a few instances I've gotten a rash on my wrists from cutting wood in the spring...right where the glove ends and my 'wood holding' forearm begins.  Then I've gotten a secondary rash in that same location when hauling wood in the fall.  Though the kicker is, that wood I was hauling in the fall was cut in spring ~18 months prior, so likely still had some viable urushiol on it.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 26, 2013)

Corey said:


> I believe most of the FAQs say you can only get poison ivy from a reaction with the oil.  It doesn't have much way to spontaneously 'come back'.  Though they also say the oil can last on tools, shoes, wood and other surfaces almost indefinitely.  I know in a few instances I've gotten a rash on my wrists from cutting wood in the spring...right where the glove ends and my 'wood holding' forearm begins.  Then I've gotten a secondary rash in that same location when hauling wood in the fall.  Though the kicker is, that wood I was hauling in the fall was cut in spring ~18 months prior, so likely still had some viable urushiol on it.




There are other plants and agents that can cause skin rash similar to PO.  Poison Sumac and Hog Weed or Wild Parsnip for example.


----------

